# Gaming PC -&gt; Taugt der was?



## Majobe (7. März 2017)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun lange Laptops besessen habe, welche ich zum Studium benötigte, möchte ich nun evtl. auf den ersten richtigen PC umsteigen.

Grund dafür ist die mittlerweile veraltete Technik in meinem Acer Aspire 7745G Notebook. Da ich völlig unerfahren in Sachen PC Hardware usw. bin, dachte ich blauäugig ich tausche jetzt mal die Grafikkarte an meinem Notebook und die Spiele laufen wieder flüssig. Naja...ihr habt Ahnung und könnt euch denken was dabei rauskam...

Ich spiele derzeit eher Simulatoren, aber auch gerne mal GTA V usw. Der PC sollte also solche Spiele flüssig zum laufen kriegen und auch für die in den nächsten Jahren erscheinenden Spiele noch geeignet sein. 

Ich habe nun einen PC gefunden, welcher als Komplettpaket verkauft wird. (Passenderweise mit Logitech G27, welches ich ebenfalls suche)

Hier die Daten des PC´s:

Intel 4790k 4x 4.00ghz
Asus z87-a Mainboard.
16 GB RAM
1x 250 Gb SSD Platte
800 Watt Netzteil
Ichill inno 3d geforce gtx 770 4GB
27 zoll Monitor
Logitech g27 Lenkrad mit Pedalen und schaltung
Logitech Taststatur G510
Speed link Gaming Maus
Thermaltake big Tower

Nun die Frage(n) an euch: Entspricht dieser PC dem aktuellen Stand oder ist er bereits veraltet? Was denkt ihr, was diese Zusammenstellung wert ist. 

P.s. Das sind vorerst alle Informationen, welche ich zum PC habe. Solltet ihr mehr Infos brauchen, würde ich diese beim Verkäufer anfordern. 

Danke vorab und mfG


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2017)

Also, die Grafikkarte ist schon was sehr altbacken, aber die könnte man leicht ersetzen. CPU ist gut, Mainboard brauchbar, RAM genug vorhanden. Was noch fehlt wäre ne Festplatte, denn 250GB SSD sind schnell voll, außer du willst erst mal nur 1-2 aktuellere Games spielen. 

Was soll der PC denn kosten? Das ist ja sicher ein gebrauchter, oder? Das Netzteil ist übrigens totaler Käse, das ist entweder ein Billig-Blender, der in Wahrheit nicht besser als ein 600W-Markenmodell ist, oder aber ein krasser Fehlkauf. Denn für den PC reicht ein 450W-Markenmodell dicke aus. Und beim Monitor wäre wichtig zu wissen, wie die Eckdaten sind.


----------



## Majobe (8. März 2017)

Danke für die Einschätzung.

Ich habe in meinem Laptop noch eine Samsung Evo 850 SSD verbaut. Die würde ich sowieso ausbauen und die originale wieder einsetzen vor dem Verkauf. Somit könnte ich diese noch in dem Tower nutzen. Spricht was gegen zwei verbauten Festplatten? 

Derjenige will für das Komplettpaket 1.000 Euro haben. Erscheint mir (als Laie...) bisschen hoch!?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (8. März 2017)

Majobe schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung.
> 
> Ich habe in meinem Laptop noch eine Samsung Evo 850 SSD verbaut. Die würde ich sowieso ausbauen und die originale wieder einsetzen vor dem Verkauf. Somit könnte ich diese noch in dem Tower nutzen. Spricht was gegen zwei verbauten Festplatten?
> 
> Derjenige will für das Komplettpaket 1.000 Euro haben. Erscheint mir (als Laie...) bisschen hoch!?



Mit dem ganzen Zubehör dabei, sind die 1000 jetzt nicht total übertrieben

Ohne die genauen Eckdaten/Hersteller zu kennen, sage ich Pi mal Daumen:

CPU+MB 350 Euro
Grafikkarte 70 Euro
G27 180 Euro
SSD 60
Tastatur 40
Maus+Tower+NT+Ram vielleicht 100-140 Euro
Monitor vielleicht 150

Bei Komplettpaketen muss für mich ein deutlicher Preisnachlass her. Wenn der den Kram einzeln verkauft, braucht der ewig. Ich persönlich würde aber die Finger davon lassen, die Grafikkarte taugt nicht mehr viel und müsste in naher Zukunft sicher ersetzt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2017)

Also, inklusive dem ganzen "Kram" sind 1000€ durchaus ok, aber je nach dem, was für ein Monitor usw. es ist auch was viel. Aber vlt kann man noch handeln? Es ist so: komplett neu kostet dich ein gleichstarker PC ca folgendes: 550-600€ für CPU, Board und RAM. Die Grafikkarte bzw. eine mind gleichgute 150€ (GTX 1050 Ti). SSD 80€. Ein solides Netzteil und Gehäuse 100€. Das wären dann ca 900€, mit Windows knapp 1000€.


----------



## organspender83 (8. März 2017)

CPU+RAM+MB klingen soweit ok, aber die GrKa ist "veraltet", da gibt es sichere bessere zum gleichen Preis, das Netzteil ist etwas übertrieben, ein 600W mit 80+ Zertifikat sollte es auch tun.

Bei der SSD kommt drauf an was da drauf soll, in der Regel Betriebsystem + Programme, für Spiele ist die SSD etwas zu klein zukünftig, da muss noch eine normale Platte rein.


----------



## Majobe (9. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und beim Monitor wäre wichtig zu wissen, wie die Eckdaten sind.



Also der Monitor ist laut Verkäufer ein Piyama ProLite. 

Nochmal die Frage mit der SSD: Kann ich zwei SSD parallel verbauen, oder scheitert das an Steckplätzen in den gängigen Towern?


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2017)

Majobe schrieb:


> Also der Monitor ist laut Verkäufer ein Piyama ProLite.
> 
> Nochmal die Frage mit der SSD: Kann ich zwei SSD parallel verbauen, oder scheitert das an Steckplätzen in den gängigen Towern?


 Das wäre kein Problem. Es kann zwar sein, dass der Tower keinen 2,5-Zoll-Platz hat, aber du kannst eine SSD auch einfach in ein Fach legen, das an sich für ne Festplatte gedacht ist, und dann nur an einer Seite festschrauben, oder mit etwas Klebeband fixieren. Die "muss" ja nur deswegen fixiert werden, damit sie - FALLS du den PC stark bewegst  zB bei nem Transport - nicht "rumfliegen" kann und vlt das Board beschädigt. An sich reicht aber schon das Strom- und Datenkabel aus, damit eine SSD auf keinen Fall ihren Platz nennenswert verlässt. Ob die vlt dann mal 2-3cm verrutscht, ist bei einer SSD völlig egal, und da die Kabel ja hinter der SSD sind, kann sie eigentlich auch unmöglich Richtung Board "fliegen", dazu ist sie zu leicht. Ne Festplatte kann halt wiederum schnell kaputt gehen, wenn sie rutscht und dann irgendwo anstößt, und die wiegt auch so viel, dass die Kabel sie im Zweifel nicht aufhalten würden, wenn sie Richtung Board fliegen will. Und falls das Gehäuse quer liegende Einbauplätze hat, kann sowieso nichts passieren. 

 Monitor: da gibt es viele. Hast du Daten über Auflösung, vorhandene Anschlüsse? Die Firma heißt übrigens iiyama    Wenn es Full-HD Standardanschlüsse usw. sind, dann wäre der neu so um die 200-30€ wert. Falls er WQHD-Auflösung hat aber über 300€.


----------



## Majobe (14. März 2017)

Hallo,

die Anfrage hat sich erstmal erledigt. Der Verkäufer rückt von seinen 1.000 Euro nicht ab. Das ist mir persönlich zu viel. 

Danke für die kompetente Hilfe!


----------



## Majobe (15. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne nochmal in das Thema einsteigen. 

In der Gegend verkauft einer folgenden PC: 

https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleic...6_-military-gaming-5147-pck05147-hyrican.html

Laut Verkäufer ist der kein Jahr alt und soll für 450 Euro verkauft werden. Leider kann ich mit den Daten nicht so viel anfangen...Habe gesehen die GraKa ist bereits von 2015. Ist sie auch veraltet?


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2017)

Für den Preis ist der PC "okay", aber ich sag mal so: wenn du da selber Einzelteile holst, dann wär ein PC für ca 680€ sogar 30% stärker in Spielen (gleiche CPU, aber ne GTX 1050 Ti als Grafikkarte), und zwar inklusive teurer Win10-Lizenz. Wenn du günstig an eine rankommst oder noch eine hast, dann wäre so ein PC sogar für ca 600€ zu verwirklichen. Also komplett neu. 

Ich würde mal fragen, ob 400€ ok sind, und dann aber auch selber lieber mind ne GTX 1050 Ti einbauen (150€ )


----------



## Majobe (3. April 2017)

Hallo,

habe hier mal wieder einen PC gefunden der interessant klingt. Könntet ihr bitte mal schauen was von den Komponenten zu halten ist?

PC Daten:
Gehäuse: Define R4 Black Widow
Mainboard: Asus Z97-Deluxe
Prozessor: Int. Core i7-4770K
Grafik: GTX 780ti Phantom
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 500GB
Netzteil: Corsair RM650 - 650W
Laufwerk: BluRay Brenner LG
Kühlsystem: Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H105 (Wasserkühlung)
Maus: Roccat Kone [+]
Tastatur: Logitech G510
Monitor: Samsung S27D390H, 27 Zoll
Headset: ISY
Großes Mousepad SteelSeries ca 40x50 cm

Preislich liegt er derzeit bei 850 Euro komplett. Denke es ist noch bisschen Luft nach unten. 

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

Also: eine neuere, etwas stärkere CPU und ein "solides" passendes Übertakter-Board mit 16GB RAM (wie viel hat der PC denn? ) würden NEU ca 600€ kosten. Eine Grafikkarte, die etwas stärker als die GTX 780 Ti wäre, ca 240€ (AMD RX 480), eine, die ein bisschen schwächer wäre, 180€ (RX 470). Ein ordentliches Gehäuse 60€, Netzteil 60€, BluRay-Brenner braucht man an sich nicht, DVD-LW kostet 15€. 500GB SSD ca 140€.  Ähnlicher Monitor 200€.  Maus und Tastatur ca 120€

Dann bist du bei ca 1350€, wenn du alles NEU kaufst. Du hast aber bei dem PC halt ein edleres-Gehäuse, den BD-Brenner, ne (unnötige) Wasserkühlung für die CPU und ein damals ziemlich teures Mainboard... d.h. wenn du das 1:1 neu holen würdest, wären es eher 1500-1600€ Neupreis. Daher wären 850€ "ok", aber wenn du nur die Leistung und "ordentliche" Teile nimmst, wären es halt NEU eher nur 1200-1300€


----------



## Majobe (3. April 2017)

Danke für die Einschätzung. Ist die Grafikkarte noch zu gebrauchen oder ist sie eher schon veraltet?


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

Majobe schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung. Ist die Grafikkarte noch zu gebrauchen oder ist sie eher schon veraltet?


 Die ist halt ein bisschen stärker als eine RX 470, welche derzeit noch für hohe Details ausreicht. D.h. "veraltet" ja, aber da sie damals ne Top-Karte war, ist die immer noch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Majobe (5. April 2017)

Guten Morgen,

habe den PC gestern abend für 800 Euro gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Denke das war ein fairer Preis. 

Tastatur und Maus sind jedoch garnicht mein Ding. Die Tasten und das Mausrad sind sehr schwergängig. Werde sie evtl. verkaufen. Maus habe ich noch eine und Tastatur kaufe ich mir eine einfache. Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Interesse?

Ansonsten nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe und die Geduld.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2017)

Majobe schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> habe den PC gestern abend für 800 Euro gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Denke das war ein fairer Preis.
> 
> ...


 also, du kannst hier im Kleinanzeigenforum nen Thread erstellen. Ist aber schwer, wenn jemand erst wenige Postings hat


----------

